# Tell me what you think.....



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

View attachment 671298

View attachment 671306

View attachment 671314


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The only picture that comes up for me is a poor body shot, can't say much about that. The rest don't work.


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Can't tell a lot at all from those pics. I bet if you google the question, you'll quickly find what angles are needed for confo critique.

She looks 'tucked up' which, assuming by your comments that it's not because she's super fit, suggests to me that she might not be getting enough roughage in her diet. Although weight-wise she seems OK.

She could be a little light in the hind, a bit cow hocked, a bit sickle hocked. Or that could be the angle of the pics.

Her forefeet are long, forward, possibly contracted heels, and there are horizontal rings, which also signify issues.


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

She hasn't had her feet trimed in a while, that is the reason the forefeet are so long an when I was trying to get pictures she kept moving I'll try to get better ones


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

So get her feet trimmed?

A full body shot would be nice.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

It is chronic 'haven't had her feet done' or bad farriery that causes contraction etc, and rings like that are a sign of 'low grade' laminitis.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

Here is a full body pic


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse that I labeled a Thoroughbred actually is, I think, I Quarterhorse (correct me if I am wrong). She has a nearly perfect hind quarter. Angled correctly and very nice hock placement.. not too high or two low.. and the cannon is nicely placed under the hock. 

She is built down hill in her body. Her shoulder is a bit steep and her point of shoulder appears placed low. That said, she is also standing off in front.. the near fore seems to be twisted and the toe pointing in. It looks a bit like an awkward stance in an awkward moment (would be nice if you could get them to cooperate for pictures). I say this because I do not believe her shoulder is quite that steep or her humerus quite that flat. 

The biggest flaw I see is she is a bit ewe necked and I bet she rides with her head up and her back hollow. She seems to have over developeed the muscle along the lower side of her neck while the neck to withers shows under muscling and a ewe appearance. I suspect this is due to how her neck vertebrae come into her shoulder. 

That said, I believe your concern was about back muscling. With her carrying her head high, she will hollow her back and those muscles will never develop. 

I am unsure if you have any nice long hills where you are. If you do, start trotting her up those hills with you standing in the stirrups and her head free. It will take some doing to keep her from cantering up and raising her head. If the hill is steep enough she will have to lower her head and lean into it. This will help develop a topline if she can develop one. It will also help her to become more balanced and comfortable under saddle.. and more able to travel with her head lowered and poll even with her withers. 

If you do not have hills, build caveletti. Work her up to trotting over 8 poles that are 12-16 inches off the ground. It will take some time to build up to this, but when she has mastered it, she will lower her head and stretch her top line.. build abdominal muscle to support her back and build a better top line. 

I would never use a tie down on this horse. She needs to be worked on a light rein and forward so she drops her head down. If she is averse to a bit, I would work her in a rawhide core bosal and mecate.. and light contact. 

She cannot fix her tip line until she can learn to carry herself.. and that takes building abdominal muscles to support a stretched topline. 

Nice horse actually. I like her.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh.. and get that hose out from under her feet. This is too nice a horse to risk an accident.


----------



## kricket (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you for some advice for the top line she is a quarter horse her mother may have had some but I don't think so an her fater is a register quarter horse. 
her feet may look awkward becuase she has never had a trim in a while. I have broke her about 4months ago an was broke with a bosal then gradually into a bit. But besides that I do let her swim an trot in half body water an sometimes swim then she will go up a little hill out of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm not sure swimming is going to help build the right muscles...

Actually I wonder if that's part of the problem.

Please get those feet trimmed.

4 months isn't a long time I'd work on doing basics. I don't think you can do too much gradually in 4 months but regardless as long as she likes the bit work on stretching her down into it, but still with a "green as grass" horse I would focus more on training and less on muscle tone.


----------

